# unfiltered 5 gallon



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it possible to have an unfiltered 5 gallon? I plan of getting a filter for this tank eventually but for now... What kind of water changes would I need to do weekly on an unfiltered 5 gallon?

would a 50% and then a 100% be enough?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I would think so. But you would definately need a filter soon.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks.
I definitely plan on getting a filter for it soon, probably within a week or so...


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

They have a nice one at Walmart for $10. I'm using it in my 5 gallon.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You don't NEED a filter for a 5 gallon, any more than you need it for any other tank size. As long as you do at least 1 50% and 1 100% water change each week, you shouldn't need a filter.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> You don't NEED a filter for a 5 gallon, any more than you need it for any other tank size. As long as you do at least 1 50% and 1 100% water change each week, you shouldn't need a filter.


Agree. ;-)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks you all.:-D


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya, if it's only going to be a week then you will be fine! Good luck!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No, I mean he doesn't need one at ALL. Bettas don't require filters. Sure, they help, but the aren't necessary.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Ya, if it's only going to be a week then you will be fine! Good luck!


Actually he will be fine even if he/she never gets a filter. As others have said, just one 50% and one 100% required


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Exactly, turtle. I don't have a filter in my 3 gallon or my 10 gallon, and my fish are fine. I do the required changes, and they're happy as, well, Bettas.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Exactly, turtle. I don't have a filter in my 3 gallon or my 10 gallon, and my fish are fine. I do the required changes, and they're happy as, well, Bettas.


Lol same! But I hate that bio film stuff so I have the tip of an air hose blowing tiny bubbles at the surface. She (my betta) actually prefers that to the current of the filter, however gentle.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I get that film, which for some reason sometimes has a rainbow effect (WTH, right), but it doesn't bother me. I tried the air stone, and each of them hated it, so I nixed it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I barely put the air thing in so the bubbles it does make don't really move the water under neath too much. It is SO weird how it goes rainbow, it looks like oil or gas spilled in the water.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yours goes rainbow too? Thought it was just me. I think it's because of the light reflecting off of the whitish color of the film. It's strange, yet pretty. lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is quite pretty


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I get the rainbow effect, and I thought it was just me too!  I always try to "scrape" the stuff off the top of the water, but I can never seem to get it all! So now I just try to leave it alone


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

TaylorW said:


> I always try to "scrape" the stuff off the top of the water, but I can never seem to get it all! So now I just try to leave it alone


Ahaha me too! XD

(I also doesn't use filters, from what I've read, you still need to do the same amount of water changes with filters, it just cuts the 100% change down to 50%... don't quote me on that though >.>)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

A 5 gal doesnt need a filter... I had a 10 gal without one for a while. Well, technically it was 5 gallons as it was only halfway filled at the time. 

If you're going for a natural look you can also add plants to further help with water quality. They look lovely too and bettas seem to enjoy them. If you dont want to mess with aquatic plants and lighting etc, you could just put in some bog plants that root in water. I have some in my 10 gal and it creates a very nice riverbank look My personal favorite is the pothos vine (roots on the left side of the pic). Just clip off a large piece and put it in the tank. You can float it in the water (so long as leaves have access to air) or drape it over the side of the tank. It will sprout roots in no time and with enough plants (a bunch of small clipping will be better than one large one) it will be great for removing ammonia and nitrates from the water in between water changes. It may take a while for them to get used to being grown hydrophonically (sp?) but once they do they really take off.


----------

